# Salta diferencial al apagar  horno eléctrico



## franma (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola, tengo un horno eléctrico que al apagarlo salta el diferencial de la casa. Para que no salte tengo que dejar la luz del horno encendida (que va en un botón aparte)  hasta que el horno esté totalmente frio, cuando se enfria ya apago la luz y así no salta. 

¿Cual puede ser la causa del problema? Aclarar que el horno es un horno básico con opción de calentar arriba, abajo y temperatura sin pirólisis ni nada.


----------



## AG-1 (Ago 30, 2015)

Probablemente sea debido a defecto de aislamiento de la/s resistencia/s del horno.
Si tienes posibilidad de utilizar a un medidor de aislamiento, comprueba  la/s resistencia/s.

Salu2.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola caro Don franma Interesante ese "efecto" que aclaras en que la lampara interna del horno cria una situación que inibe lo diferencial saltar  por ese "estraño efecto".
Quizaz hay un "transiente" en la RED ezactamente en lo momento en que el ( horno) es apagado , asi un Snubber podrias resolver ese problema , ese circuito Snubber es hecho con un resistor de 100 Ohmios X 5 Wattios  en serie con un resistor de 0,1 uF X 400 Voltios , poliester mectalizado  y debe sener conectado en paralelo con puntos de interrupción tal como chaves o termostatos 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gasparv (Dic 14, 2016)

Hola,
tengo el mismo síntoma. Haré una revisión y probaré con el circuito RC. El horno calienta, pero al abrir el termostato, al alcanzar la temperatura de consigna ... zaaasss !!


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 14, 2016)

Sí, es interesante, la red debería suavizar el efecto, imaginemos el horno de 600W en la línea de 120V, eso consumiría 5A de corriente, cortas eso de golpe y pum, tienes un pequeño transitorio que es causado por la auto inducción en el cableado, recuerden que la ley de Ampere dice que un conductor generara un campo magnético a su al rededor mientras que la de Faraday dice que una corriente inducida correrá en sentido inverso a la variación del flujo, al cortar la corriente, tienes una variación del flujo que se auto inducirá en el cableado y si este no esta balanceado podría detonar el diferencial.

Si la simple snubber no basta habría que colocar un filtro EMI, es una doble bobina en un núcleo común, así el campo inducido en una se anula con la otra y amortigua el efecto.


----------



## Gasparv (Dic 16, 2016)

Ayer volví a hace experimentos y ¡oh! no se produjo el problema. Dejé trabajar al horno hasta 150 ºC con su ciclo, con todas las posiciones. A falta de más comprobaciones, sospecho que el problema aparezca cuando la carga es mayor, que sea un defecto del diferencial ...


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 16, 2016)

El diferencial es muy sensible, el detalle es que ese transitorio puede o no ser absorbido por algún otro circuito en la red, quizá en ese momento solo tuviste algo conectado que lo absorbió.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 17, 2016)

Hay algún motor asociado al horno???
Habría que ver si lo que salta es la parte del diferencial o si el disyuntor tiene problemas y/o esta envejecido y a quedao muy sensible, hay que ver el tiempo que lleva de utilzación, si ha subrido muchas sobrecargas, etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2016)

Eso ocurre cuando la fuga está cerca del neutro y empeora con la temperatura 

Entonces lo enchufás y todo bien , la encendés y funciona ok , corta el interruptor o termostato y entonces el vivo ve la fuga y salta el diferencial.

Podría intentar intercambiar vivo con neutro.


----------



## printido (Dic 17, 2016)

Si el interruptor diferencial salta es que habra alguna fuga a tierra, es lo mas probable. En alguna parte del cableado o del interior de los mecanismos del horno, ha de haber algun contacto entre el cable de fase y el chasis metalico del horno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2016)

Eso es normal printido , lo que estamos tratamdo de despejarle es el porqué *salta al apagar* el horno 

Saludos !


----------



## Sagore (Mar 6, 2022)

Me pasa igual con el termo del agua caliente... Sólo salta el diferencial cuando llega la temperatura y se apaga por el termostato. Si lo apago de otra manera no salta, he revisado la tierra, desmontado el termostato y no veo ningún motivo. Será por tema de transitorios? Que opináis?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2022)

El diferencial salta por una fuga a tierra y no por otros motivos. Ya que mide la diferencia entre las corrientes del vivo y el neutro la inducción y los transitorios tienen muy poco que ver en que se active...nada diría yo, así que revisá la aislación del aparato y probá el diferencial...como para empezar.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 6, 2022)

Hay situaciones donde el neutro esta desplazado, en tensión, con respecto a la tierra (un poco mas de 24v) en esos casos cualquiera de los dos cables de lineal ,N y L , poniéndolo  a tierra hace que se dispare el disyunto

Entonces, cuando el termotanque se calienta la resistencia en algún punto mas cerca del neutro se pone a masa con la corriente justa para que no salte el disyuntor, al llegar a temperatura el termostato abre el vivo, (lineal L) y la corriente entre neutro y tierra es suficiente como para que se dispare el disyuntor


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 6, 2022)

Eso de transitorios, te lo han dicho?
Si tienes que maniobrar el horno, el problema es el horno


----------



## capitanp (Mar 6, 2022)

lejos de jun transitorio esta este tema


----------



## unmonje (Mar 6, 2022)

Sagore dijo:


> Me pasa igual con el termo del agua caliente... Sólo salta el diferencial cuando llega la temperatura y se apaga por el termostato. Si lo apago de otra manera no salta, he revisado la tierra, desmontado el termostato y no veo ningún motivo. Será por tema de transitorios? Que opináis?


Si lo desenchufa a mano claro que no, la fuga  la tiene en el neutro de la resistencia...cambie la resistencia asegurando se que quede bien aislada de tierra y se soluciona


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

¿Cuanto tiempo tiene el termo?
Por lo que he visto suelen durar entre tres y cinco años. El mío duró unos 6 años y el anterior lo mismo.
Si no se pica el depósito se pican las resistencias, con lo que hay fugas y salta el diferencial o te da "cosquillas" al abrir el grifo.

También depende de la cantidad de cal y minerales que tenga el agua. Aquí el agua se supone muy limpia, pero en mi termo había gran cantidad de restos de tierra e incrustaciones calcáreas.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2022)

Sagore dijo:


> Me pasa igual con el termo del agua caliente... Sólo salta el diferencial cuando llega la temperatura y se apaga por el termostato. Si lo apago de otra manera no salta, he revisado la tierra, desmontado el termostato y no veo ningún motivo. Será por tema de transitorios? Que opináis?


Lo mas común es que se perfore la aislación de la resistencia o por condensación la fuga sea en los bornes.  
Si por la manera en que fue conectado el termostato corta el neutro (incorrecta), te va a pasar eso.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

Lo que pasa es que en España nunca se le dio importancia a la posición del enchufe (toma) de corriente, los conectores son "simetricos" y se pueden conectar hacia un lado u otro. Por consiguiente, aunque el fabricante de aparatos electrodomésticos respete las normas de conexión en cuanto a fase y neutro, las instalaciones eléctricas no las respetan.
La muestra:


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 7, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en España nunca se le dio importancia a la posición del enchufe (toma) de corriente, los conectores son "simetricos" y se pueden conectar hacia un lado u otro. Por consiguiente, aunque el fabricante de aparatos electrodomésticos respete las normas de conexión en cuanto a fase y neutro, las instalaciones eléctricas no las respetan.
> La muestra:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279027


Eso pasaba hace unos años atras en Argentina (aunque aun siguen habiendo), que utilizaban tomas y enchufes redondos simetricos. Ahora se usan los planos en angulo, NO paralelos.

Por otro lado, no se si lo midio, pero habria que medir si tiene fugas hacia lo metalico o tierra


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

Como ejemplo, en los microondas sanio se ponía el motor de plato con fugas y si no tenias toma de tierra (que todavía hay sitios sin ella) no pasaba nada y funcionaba correcto. Así mismo muchos aparatos con fugas, funcionan bien o no según pongas de un lado u otro el enchufe. 
Es algo que los técnicos tenemos en cuenta a la hora de diagnosticar.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 7, 2022)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo mas común es que se perfore la aislación de la resistencia o por condensación la fuga sea en los bornes.
> Si por la manera en que fue conectado el termostato corta el neutro (incorrecta), te va a pasar eso.




_Lo mas común es que se perfore la aislación de la resistencia o por condensación la fuga sea en los bornes.
Si por la manera en que fue conectado *,* el termostato corta el neutro (incorrecta), te va a pasar eso._

La importancia de las comas, así como estaba escrito, se interpreta que el mal conectado era el termostato (responsabilidad del fabricante)
Cuando lo que quería decir era que el mal conectado podía ser el termotanque a la línea.  Es decir invertidos fase y neutro.

De ser así, cuidado al darlo vuelta. En el mejor de los casos saltaría siempre el diferencial y en el peor la térmica/fusibles ==>  Medir primer con tester.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que en España nunca se le dio importancia a la posición del enchufe (toma) de corriente, los conectores son "simetricos" y se pueden conectar hacia un lado u otro. Por consiguiente, aunque el fabricante de aparatos electrodomésticos respete las normas de conexión en cuanto a fase y neutro, las instalaciones eléctricas no las respetan.
> La muestra:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 279027


Ese no tiene toma de tierra pero si. Vale el planteamiento para un shucco.
Tiene toda la pinta que está cambiada la fase con el neutro, por lo tanto con el calentador en marcha no salta el diferencial.
Eso además implica que la tierra está mal y el diferencial también. Con diferenciales medio buenos y con tierras horrendas salta siempre si o si.
3x1 a arreglar el diferencial, la toma de tierra y a cambiar la resistencia.
En cualquier vivienda de la toma de tierra ha de dar mucho menos de 1 Ohm por el electrodo que se exige en la construcción, si da 1 Ohm es que alguien está tangando ahí.
Con un diferencial de 30mA con 1 Ohm salta con 30mV y cualquier neutro tiene unos cuantos voltios.


----------

